# Got this 2003 Corolla . .



## bigfoot2 (Mar 12, 2008)

For an upcoming production I need to highlight the the edges of chairs with uv 
ink/pait so that there is a "sketch" or "outline" effect when we go to uv lighting.
I feel that this will be a lot easier with a pen than a paint prush and a steady 
hand. I' can get my hands on both uv pens and paint but I've only ever used paint 
never a pen and as this stuff is pretty pricey (5 euro a pen from maplin, and I 
have 15 chairs of which every hard edge needs to be done!!) I was wondering if 
anyone could tell me if they have used them for a stage appilcation before and 
how it worked, we have quite a beefy UV wash (not sure of the specs but I've seen 
it in use with before with paint and it worked a treat) so im not that concerned 
about that, I do have money for this I just don't want to waste it as it is not 
endless. The problem is that normally I would just buy one pen and test it but as 
the UV Kit is hire we wont have it until nearer the show and I really dont want 
this to be a last minute job.


----------

